# Multi Spawn - pics!



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I had taken a break and now I'm back! First spawn on the agenda is between my multis I just purchased from Karen. LOVE her fish. I tried to include the best pics that I could... they just wouldn't stay still lol 

They're doing well so far. Male built a bubble nest (NOT where I placed aids lol); after releasing the female, she went and demolished it; now they're alternating between resting and engaging each other; minor fin damage, but nothing out of the ordinary. No embrace as of yet, but I anticipate something overnight or tomorrow evening. We'll see, I'm a little rusty! I won't get too down if it doesn't happen either since I have a couple back up couples 


Flirting through the glass - yes, I use a less than professional divider, but it gets the job done!









Freshly released









Hey, the nest is over here!









Drawn over by the male, she started searching for the nest









Found the nest









Flirting and destroying the nest hah










Alright, I'll update later! Enjoy!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow they're really pretty!!  Good luck!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I love when the females don't find the nest fitting and destroy it... "You call this a nest? FIX IT!"
I'll be spawning Karen's fish next week so if everything goes well we will be able to exchange breeders :-D


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Your female is absolutely stunning, holy cow....Love her. Good luck and welcome back to breeding!


----------



## randio (Oct 10, 2011)

So pretty! I am in love with your female. she is stunning! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Good luck with the spawn!! Great looking pair!


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Your Bettas are gorgeous. Lovely pair. Hope all goes well. Keep us posted with LOTS of photos


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Update: The male built another nest overnight that the female has yet to demolish... Hopefully it means she approves  the female's fins have actually healed some too, thus why I love and swear by IAL! No eggs, but behavior is still promising  Off to pharmacy school now for me!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I too am breeding Karen's fish. I just love how colorful they are. I'm just frustrated because I can't get any good pics of them like you have. Best of luck.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I have eggs!!! Came home from class to see the male and female no longer engaging each other. He wasn't being aggressive though so I wasn't expecting to see anything... searched his nest he built overnight and nope, no eggs. I was a little disheartened, and went to glance underneath the IAL (to see if he had blown any more bubbles there).... to my surprise a good number of eggs were set nicely under the leaf! This is the first time I've had several nests blown and the eggs were put in a completely new one!

Took the female out. She's in very good shape. Very minor fin tears, still brightly-colored and active. She got a very good lunch of bloodworms 

Here's one with flash just so you can distinguish between eggs and bubbles.









What a good daddy, tending the nest


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay, eggs!! Your pair are beautiful as all of Karen's fish are. My Echo is a descendent of Karen's fish. 1fish2fish got the parents from her.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

that female is just awesome


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hahaha, so my husband came home today and texted me, "What's this science experiment on the dinner table??" He was talking about my BBS hatchery lol... He's always been deployed when I bred bettas, so he's never seen the process! How exciting for him to watch!

As for the betta daddy, he's doing a marvelous job! He's made a nice, even-layer bubble nest; instead of the big egg pile he had in the beginning. There's never an egg left on the floor too lol. So proud!


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

lol.. That's hilarious, good ol' husband to make you laugh 
when I had my BBS hatchery going I had a friend as me about my 'chemistry' experiment.. I suppose, if you don't know what it is it does look a little like some sort of experiment  lol
Glad to hear the daddy is doing good. He's sounds like a wonderful daddy


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Yey for wigglers! Eggs have hatched/are hatching and daddy has his hands full. I'm counting about 20 fry thus far, but I can't see the best very well. I have a pic of one fry but I'm on my phone and can't post it. I'll add some later and see if my old digital camera can capture them better than my iPhone lol


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Congratulations! Wigglers are wonderful to watch, even though at this age it's hard.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I hope the link works... I couldn't get any good pics :/ hopefully you can decipher the little guys in the video!

http://www.youtube.com/watchv=t0RtoTRIzlA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Doesn't work, make sure you get the link thats posted when you click share


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I was on my phone so I couldn't navigate youtube very easily lol...

Here's the link! http://youtu.be/t0RtoTRIzlA
and another view: http://youtu.be/hDPX5M__oIg


There's lots more that have hatched since I took those videos  Cuties!
-+


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

They fry are much stronger today! There's only a few that fall from the nest now; and the majority are practicing their swimming. I anticipate free swimming fry by tomorrow evening! Daddy is enjoying his break, I can tell lol... he'll actually leave the nest area now to relax in some of the foliage.

On another note, BBS are all set up and I've got a nice first batch waiting for the hungry little mouths!

Hehe, little lone fry hanging from the IAL









I'm working with an iphone, so it's tough to get good shots... Lots of little tails!! ... and this is only one small section of the nest!


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

wow.. You got yourself ALOT of little tails there 
They are gorgeous


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Sorry, I only have one bad quality pic. My digital camera is awful and my iphone can't take macro shots of these guys very well...

First, here's the text update. The daddy was removed yesterday morning. He wasn't tending the fry much anymore anyways, and he made a smooth transition back to solo life. The fry are all free swimming now (no casualties that I've seen!). I count 35 fry in the open, there are many more among the plant hides. A decent number for their first spawn 

This morning I started feeding a small portion of BBS to supplement the infusoria they're undoubtedly already chowing down on. In a few more days (when they get a bit bigger, around 7 days old) I'll change the amount of BBS they receive. I've also been dripping in fresh water as my "water change" for week 1. I know there are mixed opinions on introducing clean water this early, but I trust my IAL "fixes" the water to the appropriate chem levels for the fry.

All is going well! -the fry are the 2 white blurs towards the top of the water-









Hopefully I can get some good pics soon!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Let me know how the slow water addition works. It always bothers me to wait such a long time before I can clean and change water in my fry tank.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

These fry are peculiar lol... they aren't very excited about BBS, so I threw in some first bites to see what they'd do... they went wild! Bizarre that they're choosing inanimate food vs live! I'm going to find some appropriate frozen food to try next... of course I'll keep offering BBS and microworms, but it's a lot of clean up hah.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Your videos of dad taking care of the babies was ADORABLE!
Such a great dad and so gorgeous!
Glad to hear everything has been going smoothly!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow! Man I wish I hadn't missed this! Though the fun is just beginning. I'm so happy for you and think you have beautiful fish. Your pair will make such diverse fry! I can't wait to see the outcome of this spawn. I love that you have a great amount of eggs the male is doing such an amazing job! And for taking pictures on an iphone, tha


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow! Man I wish I hadn't missed this! Though the fun is just beginning. I'm so happy for you and think you have beautiful fish. Your pair will make such diverse fry! I can't wait to see the outcome of this spawn. I love that you have a great amount of eggs the male is doing such an amazing job! And for taking pictures on an iphone, those are very good pictures!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

For those who are following, I started losing a lot of fry two days ago. I have a feeling something was attacking them (velvet?). I took the remaining fry and moved them to a small container. After cleaning the spawning tank I slowly acclimated them back in to it. I have about 15 remaining and some aren't looking too well. However I do have a few that are full of BBS and swimming around happily. We'll see how it goes from here!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm really sorry to hear that you're having trouble. Sometimes there doesn't seem to be a reason, they just don't make it. Good luck.


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

Thats so sad.  I'm glad to hear that some are doing good though.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh man, i'm really sorry! Everything seemed to be going so well. If you might suspect velvet, the best way to check is to get a really bright flashlight and shine it on them. If you in fact have Velvet on them, it will look like a gold or rusty look on their body or fins.

Good Luck and let us know!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Lol I'd check for velvet if they were larger than a pinhead  I'm not that skilled in picking it out lol. I did deal w velvet in my previous sorority (and actually saved all those girls!) so I'm treating the fry the same way, sort of. A little less intense as I don't want to overmedicate. They're doing well though! And hey, for this pairs' first time spawning, 15-20 fry is a decent turnout. Much better than my last virgin spawn where the daddy ate em all!

I do have high hopes since most are eating and active.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Very nice pair! Good luck growing those betta fry to show size.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

oh monroe.. I am really sorry .. I hope the fry end up being ok!! Goodluck!!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

How frustrating.
I admire you patience. I would've probably culled the surviving fry as I would not have the patience to rear such a small spawn. 

Let us know how they are doing. I really hope the reamining fry stay strong for you. They will be amazing when grown!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I haven't updated in a while! I knew most of the fry I moved weren't going to make it... Only a few of them were eating and moving around. Currently I have 6 that are healthy and happy (plus a few more that haven't given up the will to live yet). I've been taking extra special care of them and have seen fin development! )) I'll continue my regimen and hope these 6 make it to adulthood!

A very bad pic, but you can see a few fry with very full BBS tummies


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh they are cute little BBS fat tummied babies!! I am SO sorry that you lost most of your fry. On the bright side youll be able to work out who is who and keep a closer eye on the 6 you have.. GOOD LUCK


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

They are so cute! I hope you get lucky and get at least one male out of the bunch!
They are what, 2 weeks old?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

They really are cute. How is the pair doing?


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

@vilmarisv - they hatched on the 1st so yep, they're 2w2d old  I was just thinking today that I hope there's a male LOL, BUT if they're all female they can go in my big sorority no problem!

@bettalover2033 - The pair is doing great! The female was nearly healed up, but I put together a sorority recently and now she has tattered fins again :/ the male is happy and eating, blowing bubble nests again too... it's funny, the female is actually raring to go again. she swelled with eggs again and is barring like crazy. I need to tell her to rest!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@Monroe: I'm glad they are doing fine. everyone asks about the fry, but sometimes you really have to watch the pair, because of how they react when they are separated from their fry/spawning.

Too cute! They sound so spunky and happy! I'm kind of surprised that she is showing bars again.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm really happy that you have healthy fry. I believe that it is better for the weak ones not to make it because they will have problems all of their life.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have to agree.

How are the fry today?


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

The few fry I had high hopes for are doing great (5 remain, 1 is always face down though... but still developing at the same rate)! I did a large water change today as their tank had a lot of debris on the bottom. I can't ever get it all clean after feedings :/ Here's a few pics taken with my iphone lol. You'd think I'd invest in a good camera after all this time, but I still use my phone (even to take video of my daughter!).

Edit: Two of the pics are taken in their water change home lol, thus the "ziploc" logo 

This is my largest fry. I'll refer to it as a "him" until I'm proved wrong haha. He's always gorging on BBS and sooo fast!









My next largest









I spy two little fry!  One is the 2nd largest, pictured above.. the other is the baby of the batch. She has the darkest lines on her back.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Pretty cute! It's a bit funny how we considered "large" lol when they are so tiny!

As i've said before, they are pretty good pictures considering they are done with an iPhone


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

My phone never took such great pics! Jealous.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Alrighty, I'm down to a couple fry left. The others weren't eating >_< I'm going to continue trying to raise up any that want to live lol, but I'm not expecting much any more... just happens that way sometimes.

On the other hand, I'm planning another spawn in the next couple of weeks. Christmas spawn! It'll be between my orange dal pair  I'm hoping the female will be ready to go... she's swelled a little with eggs, but not as much as martinismommy's do. How I wish I had a pastel female from martinismommy to spawn with my orange dal male!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

PMed you


----------

